
Safe and free solution for restaurants to replace paper menus with digital ones - rennokki
https://safemenu.org/
======
rennokki
Safe Menu+ protects your customers. Safe solution for restaurants to replace
paper-based menus with digital ones.

The sign up is completely free. You can add unlimited businesses and menus.

